# GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou International Financial Exchange Square | 230m | 50 fl | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Construction project name:

50 floors (5 floors in the basement) designed commercial office building (self-named: Guangzhou International Financial Exchange Square)

Developer : Guangdong Property Rights Exchange Group Investment Development Co., Ltd.

Construction location:

Plot ATO90939, Starting Area, Guangzhou International Financial City, Tianhe District, Guangzhou

Construction scale: 1 commercial and office building (self-numbered Guangzhou International Financial Exchange Square), 50 floors above ground: 108136 square meters, 5 floors underground: 41619.7 square meters. Calculate floor area ratio of building area: 11,7352.9 square meters.

Parking space configuration: Underground motor vehicle parking spaces: 636 parking spaces;

Underground parking space for non-motor vehicles: 706 parkings.

Supporting public construction projects: Aerobics room, fitness equipment, indoor lighted table tennis court, indoor lighted billiard table, indoor lighted badminton court, garbage collection point

The land was successfully purchased by Guangdong Property Rights Exchange Group Co., Ltd. and Guangdong Hengjian Investment Holding Co., Ltd. in 2015 at a price of 1.643 billion yuan, which is equivalent to a floor price of 14,000 yuan. According to the EIA announcement, the total investment of the project is 3456.94 million yuan.

The total land area of the project is 8,826 square meters, and the construction area is 146,372 square meters. The main construction content is a 230m/50-storey commercial office building with 5 basements.




https://ghzyj.gz.gov.cn/sofpro/bmyyqt/gzlpc/gfgs/gfgs_content.jsp?pkid=140551







230米！广州国际金融交易广场 批后公布


230米！广州国际金融交易广场 批后公布




k.sina.cn






render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou International Financial City, Tianhe District, Guangzhou

Guangzhou International Financial Exchange Square located next to Guangzhou Taiping Financial Plaza in this area.


photo 2020/5






说了这么多年,广州金融城现在是这样：开始有了大片即视感


说了这么多年,广州金融城现在是这样：开始有了大片即视感,广州,国际金融中心,金融城,琶洲,天河区政府




dy.163.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Render of Guangzhou International Financial City


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^



lawdefender said:


> Render of Guangzhou International Financial City


is there a thread about the main tower?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

There is no thread about the planed highest building /450 m , as the land has not yet transferred for any developer, and the design of building has not been confirmed by any means.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

this is the original thread for the whole area: GUANGZHOU | International Financial City | 580m | 1903ft...

and main tower. I remember this from many many years ago, I would be surprised if this design is final. They'll probably launch a new design contest when the main tower is closer to construction. It's good to see this area finally progressing again. Many sites stood on hold for quite a while, but now it seems like there is a new wave of activity.

to reiterate my comment from over 5 years ago, I think the layout is final, but the designs for the buildings are outdated / just concepts. E.g. Huijin Center has an outdated design in that render


----------



## nela092 (Sep 6, 2020)

I thought, its been official website announced.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Check out the below map , the location of this project marked in Chinese: 交易广场


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by google183 from gaoloumi 

2021-1-1


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Lawdefender, where is this building? UC?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Munwon said:


> Lawdefender, where is this building? UC?


Foundation preparation stage.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by B.P. from gaoloumi 

2021-1-8


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Lawdefender, where is this project located? Its my favorite


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi 2021-6-24

project location marked as “交易广场” in the below photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-8-15


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-09 by 大家姐


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-06 by 大家姐


----------

